# Ads taking up too much real estate inside of the posts



## Zereh (Mar 3, 2006)

I understand the reason for ads. But can you please move them around a bit so that they do not take up so much room on the left hand side of the screen while reading (inside of) a post? After the first two or three posts inside of a thread there are no more ads and it's just empty space. It's visually unappealing.  It messes with the feng shui of the forum. 

Maybe they could go on the top or on bottom of the post pages? Or maybe you could have them show up everywhere except on the pages that are inside of the posts themselves? Or maybe you could have the posts inside of a thread wrap around the ads so that everything squared back up to the left-hand side of the screen once the ads are displayed?

Thanks!

Z


----------



## Debbie (Mar 3, 2006)

this shows you how much I actually paid attention to the ads.. for some reason I never noticed them on the left hand side  .. I have seen them on the top, and actually clicked on a few, and found some neat recipes..  Makes me wonder if my browser is just weird.  hmmm


----------



## pdswife (Mar 3, 2006)

They just made the change yesterday Debbie... don't worry about not seeing them.


----------



## BigDog (Mar 3, 2006)

Or, upgrade your internet security software (I use Norton) and block all the ads. When I am at home, DC is ad free for me!


----------



## Debbie (Mar 3, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> They just made the change yesterday Debbie... don't worry about not seeing them.


 
well, the problem I am having is... on the main page, I am having a hard time sifting through all the jokes and off topics, that the recipes and food stuff, is getting lost in the shuffle.  I wish there was some way that the jokes and off topics, which are nice, but I wish they were on a seperate page.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 3, 2006)

I wish they would put the who's online back over there. The ads wouldn't be so bad then.


----------



## Debbie (Mar 3, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I wish they would put the who's online back over there. The ads wouldn't be so bad then.


 
ohhh ya, I just noticed that was gone... I swear it was there JUST a few minutes ago...
  Grrrrrrrrr  I liked that feature

* holding a protest sign up, walking around the lobby of discuss cooking*


----------



## grumblebee (Mar 3, 2006)

The ads are paying for the forum so we cant complain too much... (I have a friend who owns a very high traffic forum and it is VERY EXPENSIVE to run... you need a bit of ad support to help pay for it or start begging for donations)


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 3, 2006)

The ads don't really bother me too much. I would just like to fill the empty space back up.


----------



## Debbie (Mar 3, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> The ads don't really bother me too much. I would just like to fill the empty space back up.


 

they don't bother me much either.. but I sure like the whos online feature


----------

